# Philip Henry



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2006)

Philip Henry, English Puritan (August 24, 1631 - June 25, 1696), and father of Matthew Henry, was ejected from the pulpit on his birthday, St. Bartholomew's Day, 1662.

As a boy he attended the morning lectures conducted by the Westminster Assembly at the direction of his godly mother. He was present at the execution of King Charles I. He was ordained as a Presbyterian minister in 1657. After the Restoration, he was arrested and imprisoned several times and burdened by the Five Mile Act. He taught his son and the rest of family the principles of family worship which Matthew Henry conveyed to his family and many others. He preached as much as possible, even unto the end of his life.

For more on his life, see Matthew Henry's account of _The Life and Death of Philip Henry_ and Matthew Henry Lee's _Diaries and Letters of Philip Henry_, among other sources.


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 23, 2006)

Soli Deo Gloria has a volume of Philip Henry's sermons planned for 2007 in "The Puritan Pulpit" series.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> Soli Deo Gloria has a volume of Philip Henry's sermons planned for 2007 in "The Puritan Pulpit" series.



I look forward to it with great interest.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

_The Life of the Rev. Philip Henry_


----------



## cupotea (Apr 1, 2007)

Sometime ago I came across a site where some Philip Henry's sermons are
available for eading, but I forgot to bookmark it, does anyone here know this
site?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 18, 2007)

See his sermons from _Christ is All in All_ here.

Also see his commentary on the first eleven chapter on Genesis here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

Philip Henry on family worship:



> Those do well that pray morning and evening in their families, those do better that pray and read the scriptures, but those do best that pray and read and sing the psalms.


----------

